# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Wer hat denn noch ein Nokia-Handy?
Zitat:
_"Merkel zeigt Verständnis für Nokia-Boykott

Die Kanzlerin macht mobil: Sie hält einen Boykott von Nokia wegen der Werksschließung in Bochum für "durchaus verständlich". Das Vorgehen der Finnen werfe viele Fragen auf. Vertreter der Bundesregierung trafen sich mit der Nokia-Geschäftsleitung zu einer Krisensitzung....."_
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,529522,00.html

----------


## walter

früher war ich ein grosser fan von nokia. hatte einige modelle aus finnland. vielleicht erinnert sich jemand an das modell banane, mein schönstes handy. 





dann kamen siemens samsung etc. inzwischen bin ich sony-ericson-besitzer mit mp3 idn fm-radio und die sind sehr ordentlich.

----------

Das "Matrix"-Handy, Walter.
Nee, hatte nie eins von der Firma.

----------


## walter

meines landete im bodensee nachdem es eine 3-tägigen segeltour durch`s schwäbische meer überstanden hatte. beim letzten tau nach ende der tour fiel in`s wasser.   ::

----------


## Erich

Habe ein älteres Siemens (die Firma ist ja inzwischen auch Geschichte in Sachen Handys) in Benutzung und ein neueres Motorola wegen Vertragsverlängerung in der Schublade - kann mich aber immer noch nicht dazu durchringen, umzusteigen - das Siemens ist so schön idiotensicher-einfach...

Aber mal zum eigentlichen Thema: solche Boykotts - was bringen die? 
Dieses dann sozusagen von ganz oben mitinitiiert.
Ein Ausdruck der Solidarität mit den betroffenen Mitarbeitern... aber nach kurzer Zeit von der dumpfen Masse vergessen... springen sicher noch ein paar "Promis" auf den Zug auf - solange er fährt, sprich in den Medien ist... dann ganz schnell vergessen.

----------


## Robert

Privat Sony Ericsson, dienstlich leider Nokia.

Das Matrix Handy war aber doch das, oder?

----------

Ich hatte noch nie ein Telefon von Nokia, eigentlich immer Siemens, solange es sie noch gab, danach bin ich auf SonyEricsson umgestiegen.

----------

> ...Das Matrix Handy war aber doch das, oder?...


Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es das von Walter war.
Noch was zu den Boykott. Ich persönlich bin sehr für so etwas. Nicht nur im Fall Nokia. Und ich glaube auch, dass es Auswirkungen auf die Firma hat. Jetzt schon hat Nokia sicherlich einen riesigen Image-Verlust hinnehmen müssen.

----------

> Zitat von Robert
> 
> ...Das Matrix Handy war aber doch das, oder?...
> 
> 
> Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es das von Walter war.
> Noch was zu den Boykott. Ich persönlich bin sehr für so etwas. Nicht nur im Fall Nokia. Und ich glaube auch, dass es Auswirkungen auf die Firma hat. Jetzt schon hat Nokia sicherlich einen riesigen Image-Verlust hinnehmen müssen.


Was interessiert eine weltweit agierende Firma, wenn ein Politiker mit billiger Publicity Stimmen fangen will. Selbst wenn dann 100.000 Leute keine "Nokia" kaufen, interessiert das nicht. Billiger Stimmenfang und Getöse, sonst nichts.

----------

Na ja, der Wanderheuschrecken-Kapitalismus wird es in Zukunft ein Stück schwerer haben.

----------

Zitat:
_"...um das Werk so lukrativ und effizient zu machen wie eine Nokia-Fabrik in Ungarn..."_

Nicht weit genug gedacht. Man sollte einen Standort da am Arsch der Welt heranziehen, wo der Stundenlohn bei umgerechnet 12 Cent die Stunde liegt, möglichst weniger. Das ist doch mittlerweile alles krank.

----------

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/,tt2m1/wirts ... 12/155307/

Die finnischen Gewerkschafter sehen das wohl ganz anders. Die haben übrigens ihre Jobs verloren, als Bochum lockte.

----------

http://www.sueddeutsche.de/wirtschaft/a ... 50/154847/

Noch ein Artikel zum Thema aus der SZ von gestern.

----------

> Zitat:
> _"...um das Werk so lukrativ und effizient zu machen wie eine Nokia-Fabrik in Ungarn..."_
> 
> Nicht weit genug gedacht. Man sollte einen Standort da am Ar*** der Welt heranziehen, wo der Stundenlohn bei umgerechnet 12 Cent die Stunde liegt, möglichst weniger. Das ist doch mittlerweile alles krank.


Naja, aber in Burkina Faso ist die Qualität dann doch wohl noch nicht so ganz zufriedenstellend.

Was heißt, das ist krank? Würdest du denn 200 Euro mehr für dein Mobiltelefonn bezahlen, wenn dadurch deutsche Arbeitsplätze gesichert werden? Was wäre denn die Alternative? Man kann nur versuchen mit der Globalisierung zu leben, sie hinwegzuträumen oder -protestieren nützt reichlich wenig.

----------


## guenny

> ......
> Was heißt, das ist krank? Würdest du denn 200 Euro mehr für dein Mobiltelefonn bezahlen, wenn dadurch deutsche Arbeitsplätze gesichert werden? Was wäre denn die Alternative? Man kann nur versuchen mit der Globalisierung zu leben, sie hinwegzuträumen oder -protestieren nützt reichlich wenig.


Nun will ichs mal genau wissen, wie hoch ist der Lohnanteil an einem Normal-Handy?

*ganze 5 % !!!*

----------

> Nun will ichs mal genau wissen, wie hoch ist der Lohnanteil an einem Normal-Handy?
> 
> *ganze 5 % !!!*


Und wenn es nun noch andere Standortvorteile gibt außer nur Lohnkosten?

Steuern zum Beispiel?

----------


## guenny

Gunther, die zahlen doch hier kaum welche. Aber an der Stelle hat Herbert schon recht, wie hoch muss denn der Profit noch werden, wie sozial verantwortungslos darf denn ein Unternehmen noch sein? Was ist mit CSR? Alles schöne Sprüche? Blanker Manchesterkapitalismus?
Ich bin ja gewiss wirtschaftsfreundlich eingestellt, das dürfte sich schon rumgesprochen haben. Aber irgendwo ist auch für mich der Punkt erreicht, wo ich sage es reicht.

----------


## Erich

Das ist ein Thema, bei dem es unterschiedlichste Einflussfaktoren gibt, ganz oben dürften natürlich die "Nieten in Nadelstreifen" stehen.
Man kann so gut wie jedes Produkt für so gut wie jeden Produktionsstandort "schönrechnen" oder auch das Gegenteil.
In solchen "Rechnungen" fallen dann schon mal Zölle, Transportkosten etc. unter den Tisch, weil irgendein Manager ein Ziel oder eine "Vision" hat, die das nicht beinhaltet...
Auch nicht zu vergessen: die Marge des Handels - durch diese werden Markenprodukte "Made in Germany" auch kaputtgemacht - weil, da kann man ja nochmal richtig draufschlagen - bei den Billigprodukten macht es eher die Masse...

----------

> Gunther, die zahlen doch hier kaum welche. Aber an der Stelle hat Herbert schon recht, wie hoch muss denn der Profit noch werden, wie sozial verantwortungslos darf denn ein Unternehmen noch sein?


Wieso zahlt denn Nokia hier kaum Steuern? Wieviel alleine das an Gewerbesteuer war wurde ja hier bereits erwähnt, dazu kommt dann ja noch die entsprechende Körperschaftsteuer, insgesamt über 40%.

Umgekehrt, wie weit kann es sich denn ein Unternehmen leisten sozial zu sein? Ich habe den Eindruck hier und überhaupt in Deutschland wird viel zu oft sozial mit sozialistisch verwechselt. Sozialismus und Marktwirtschaft passt einfach nicht zusammen, und wie es im Sozialismus aussieht wissen wir ja alle, damit ist dann auch keinem gedient.

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von guenny
> 
> Gunther, die zahlen doch hier kaum welche. Aber an der Stelle hat Herbert schon recht, wie hoch muss denn der Profit noch werden, wie sozial verantwortungslos darf denn ein Unternehmen noch sein?
> 
> 
> Wieso zahlt denn Nokia hier kaum Steuern? Wieviel alleine das an Gewerbesteuer war wurde ja hier bereits erwähnt, dazu kommt dann ja noch die entsprechende Körperschaftsteuer, insgesamt über 40%.
> 
> Umgekehrt, wie weit kann es sich denn ein Unternehmen leisten sozial zu sein? Ich habe den Eindruck hier und überhaupt in Deutschland wird viel zu oft sozial mit sozialistisch verwechselt. Sozialismus und Marktwirtschaft passt einfach nicht zusammen, und wie es im Sozialismus aussieht wissen wir ja alle, damit ist dann auch keinem gedient.


Wie es im Sozialismus aussieht, wissen "wir alle" aus der Blöd-Zeitung und vor allem wissen es natürlich die  "Besser-Wessis" pauschal besser - ich habe da schon interessante Parallelen gefunden zwischen den früheren Funktionären hier und den heutigen Managern...weil ich beide Systeme *erlebt habe bzw. erlebe*.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Klappe halten.

----------

Erich, vielleicht habt ihr ja all die guten Sachen versteckt wenn wir zu Besuch kamen, aber so wie es in der DDR aussah möchte ich nicht leben. Wenn du und so einige ewig nörgelnden Ossis das vorzieht, dann könnt ihr meinetwegen Sachsen-Anhalt haben und wir machen wieder eine Mauer drum.

Uns würde es heute sicherlich noch besser gehen, stünde die Mauer immer noch, so sehr ich mich freue, dass es anders gekommen ist.

----------


## big_cloud

Der sog. Sozialismus in der ehemaligen DDR war doch eh nur StaMoKap
Den wahren Sozialismus leben nur noch einige indigene Voelker


Mein Senf dazu
Lothar

----------


## Enrico

> Uns würde es heute sicherlich noch besser gehen, stünde die Mauer immer noch....


Jo, ganz bestimmt. Wissen nur die Leute die in der Wirtschaft zu tun haben nix davon, die sahen das anders bevor die Mauer viel  ::

----------


## Erich

> Erich, vielleicht habt ihr ja all die guten Sachen versteckt wenn wir zu Besuch kamen, aber so wie es in der DDR aussah möchte ich nicht leben. Wenn du und so einige ewig nörgelnden Ossis das vorzieht, dann könnt ihr meinetwegen Sachsen-Anhalt haben und wir machen wieder eine Mauer drum.
> 
> Uns würde es heute sicherlich noch besser gehen, stünde die Mauer immer noch, so sehr ich mich freue, dass es anders gekommen ist.


Chak, das tut mir aber jetzt wirklich leid. Ich wusste wirklich nicht, *dass Du auch DDR-Versteher bist*. Wenn man mal zu Besuch in einem anderen Land war, hat man ja gleich den vollen Durchblick. Sorry.

Mal ein Beispiel:

wenn in der DDR eine Glühlampe eingeschraubt wurde, ist einer auf einen Tisch geklettert, hat die Lampe in die Fassung gehalten, dann haben vier Mann den Tisch hochgehoben und im Kreis gedreht - das war Vollbeschäftigung - so richtig glücklich war keiner damit, aber so richtig schlecht ging es von den fünf Mann auch keinem...


wie sieht das heute aus?

Einer steigt auf die Leiter und wechselt die Glühlampe aus.
Das kann er natürlich nicht alleine, denn:

-ein Vertreter für Glühlampen
-ein Vertreter für Leitern
-ein Versicherungsvertreter

und, natürlich...

- ein Steuerberater

sind dazu auch noch erforderlich - macht komischerweise unterm Strich auch wieder fünf...

sehr merkwürdig.

So richtig schlecht geht es hier eigentlich nur dem Mann auf der Leiter - die anderen kommen prächtig zurecht, ohne auch nur einen Finger krumm zu machen.

Das ist ein ganz klarer Sieg für die Marktwirtschaft! Gebe mich geschlagen im Rededuell.  ::

----------


## Erich

Habe noch was ganz Wichtiges vergessen: Glühlampe und Leiter sind natürlich "Made in PRC" - sonst würde sich das ja für die vier Nixtuer nicht "rechnen".

----------

Erich, man muss aber auch nicht dauerhaft in einem Land leben um den Mangel festzustellen. Wenn du hier wirklich verkaufen willst euch ging es genauso gut wie jetzt oder damals im Westen, dann machst du dich im höchsten Grade lächerlich.

Dein Beispiel hinkt zudem, weil die Produktivität in der DDR bei etwa 30% des Westens lag.

----------


## Erich

> Erich, man muss aber auch nicht dauerhaft in einem Land leben um den Mangel festzustellen. Wenn du hier wirklich verkaufen willst euch ging es genauso gut wie jetzt oder damals im Westen, dann machst du dich im höchsten Grade lächerlich.
> 
> Dein Beispiel hinkt zudem, weil die Produktivität in der DDR bei etwa 30% des Westens lag.


Hab doch schon kapituliert - weil ich keinen Bock hatte auf solche Lächerlichkeiten. Nicht meinerseits.

Na, dann stell mal die anderen Mängel demnächst fest - viel Spaß dabei. Hast der langen Rede kurzer Sinn offensichtlich nicht verstanden.

----------

> ...Würdest du denn 200 Euro mehr für dein Mobiltelefonn bezahlen, wenn dadurch deutsche Arbeitsplätze gesichert werden?


Bei allem Respekt, das ist ein Schmarrn. Die "Mehrkosten" würden sich auf 50 Cent bis 1 Euro belaufen.

----------

Das mag ja beim Telefon sein, Monta, aber abgesehen davon, dass es nicht nur um Personalkosten geht (Steuern wurden ja bereits genannt, es gibt aber sicherlich noch andere Faktoren) interessiert mich auch eher die Frage, welche ALternative du denn zu einer globalen Wirtschaftsteilung siehst. Ich nehme an, du bist auch ein Gegner der EU?

----------

Ich bin für ein allgemein schlichteres Leben.

----------

> Hab doch schon kapituliert - weil ich keinen Bock hatte auf solche Lächerlichkeiten. Nicht meinerseits.
> 
> Na, dann stell mal die anderen Mängel demnächst fest - viel Spaß dabei. Hast der langen Rede kurzer Sinn offensichtlich nicht verstanden.


Ich meine schon verstanden zu haben, du meinst die DDR war nicht so schlecht und der Kapitalismus ist nicht so viel besser. Und genau das sehe ich etwas anders, aber das mag sicherlich auch aus unterschiedlichen persönlichen Biographien zu erklären gewesen sein.

Nur ohne die DDR wären wir den Dicken bereits 1990 los gewesen, denn seine Mehrheit hat er durch die vielen Ostwähler bekommen. Das ist nur einer von vielen Gründen, warum ich dieses undankbare Gejammer nicht ertrage.

----------

> Ich bin für ein allgemein schlichteres Leben.


Nun gut, in dieser Hinsicht sind unsere Ansichten wohl grundlegend gegensätzlich.

----------

> Nun gut, in dieser Hinsicht sind unsere Ansichten wohl grundlegend gegensätzlich.


Glaube ich gar nicht mal. 
Die heutige 'Fun Generation', für die alles und jederzeit ein Event sein muss, damit das Leben nicht langweilig ist, wo es heißt immer besser, schneller, teurer, wo nur noch materielle Gimmicks einen Stellenwert haben, tuen sich keinen Gefallen mit dieser Auslegung ihrer Prioritäten. Fortschreitend und letztlich ist es eine Verarmung. Vieles gibt es halt nicht für Kohle.

----------

Monta, da kann ich dir wieder recht geben, eine ausschließliche Ausrichtung auf materielle Werte ist auch nicht gut.

----------

> Gunther, die zahlen doch hier kaum welche.


30 Mio. € p.a. finde ich jetzt nicht "kaum".

----------


## guenny

> .....Nur ohne die DDR wären wir den Dicken bereits 1990 los gewesen, denn seine Mehrheit hat er durch die vielen Ostwähler bekommen. ....


Völlig richtig, das trage ich den Leutchen drüben auch heute noch nach.
Aber dafür haben wir ja das nette Ampelmännchen in Berlin und das Rechtsabbiegen bei Rot bekommen.

----------

> ...und das Rechtsabbiegen bei Rot bekommen.


He, he, das könnte man auch ganz anders verstehen.   :cool:

----------

> Zitat von guenny
> 
> Gunther, die zahlen doch hier kaum welche.
> 
> 
> 30 Mio. € p.a. finde ich jetzt nicht "kaum".


Eben, und wenn man das hoch rechnet kommt noch 50 Mio. Körperschaftsteuer dazu.

----------


## guenny

137 Mio Gewinn und 70 Mio Barvermögen;
30 Mio sind roundabout 22% Steuer, ich zahle mehr.
Körperschaftssteuer? 



> Ab 2001 änderte sich die Besteuerung von Kapitalgesellschaften im Rahmen der Steuerreform. Einbehaltene (thesaurierte) und ausgeschüttete Gewinne werden nun einheitlich mit 25% besteuert, ausgeschüttete Gewinne unterliegen weiterhin beim Empfänger der Einkommensteuer. (nach dem Halbeinkünfteverfahren) und werden natürlich mit dieser verrechnet.


.
Freibeträge nicht berücksichtigt.
Also Chak, bitte nicht so, ja?

----------

Guenny, Bochum hat einen Hebesatz von 450, macht etwa 18% GewSt. Hinzu kommt die Körperschaftsteuer von 26,38%(auch auf Körperschaftsteuer fällt Soli an), also insgesamt 44,38%, soviel zahlst du wohl kaum, injedem Fall nicht im Durchschnitt.  30 Mio. war der genannte Gewerbesteuerbetrag.   30/18x26,38  = 44 Mio, ich war von 15% GewSt ausgegangen, daher die 50 Mio.

Welche Freibeträge meinst du denn?

----------


## Erich

Mal wieder zurück zum Thema. Es gibt Neuigkeiten aus Rumänien - die ersten Neuentwicklungen stehen kurz vor SOP. Das Modell rechts im Bild verfügt sogar schon über einen leistungsfähigen Vibratoralarm:

----------


## walter

ich hatte das vorgängermodell.   ::

----------


## Erich

> ich hatte das vorgängermodell.


Das mit der Plattenkamera? Das war noch ein Handy für Männer - da haste echt Muckis gebraucht, um es zum Ohr hoch zu bekommen  ::

----------


## walter

das haben wir immer nur zu zweit zum telefonanieren benutzt. sie hat gehalten, ich gesprochen.   ::

----------


## big_cloud

http://nittaya.de/viewsource.php?p=561279&id=57e670de 
wo er Recht hat, hat er Recht
ich halt keine Aktien mehr auch keine Mitarbeiter-Aktien
faende es pervers mich ueber steigenden Aktienkurs zu bereichern wenn anderswo der Global-Player Leute auf die Strasse setzt.
Ja, ich weiss bin ein Sozial-Romantiker


Lothar

PS:
Mitarbeiteraktien sind auch ein probates Mittel um BR zu korrumpieren und/oder die Solidaritaet der Mitarbeiter zu verhindern

----------


## big_cloud

Mitarbeiter-Aktien waeren ja ne feine Sache (rein egoistisch betrachtet) gewesen, den Uebergang von ALG1 zur Rente zu gestalten, wenn denn Agenda2010 und HartzIV nicht dazwischen gekommen waeren, den Riester wollen wir mal ganz schnell vergessen


Lothar

----------

Ja, wir wollen euch alten Säcken den Müßiggang eben etwas erschweren. Hat ja auch ganz gut funktioniert, was man auch daran sieht, kaum ist die ALG1-Dauer erhöht wurden steigt die Zahl älterer Arbeitsloser wieder an.

----------

Leute, kauft Motorola. Ist viel besser als der böse Nokia. Oder?

http://www.handelsblatt.com/News/Untern ... parte.html

----------


## big_cloud

> Ja, wir wollen euch alten Säcken den Müßiggang eben etwas erschweren. Hat ja auch ganz gut funktioniert, was man auch daran sieht, kaum ist die ALG1-Dauer erhöht wurden steigt die Zahl älterer Arbeitsloser wieder an.


@.Fabian
der alte Sack hier malocht jeden Monat zwei Wochenenden durch, malocht auf Feiertagen (wird allerdings fuerstlich entlohnt)
und hat die Arge Zeit seines Arbeitslebens noch nicht in Anspruch genommen.

Erst lesen, dann denken und dann tippen


Gruesse
der
Lothar aus Lembeck

----------

> Ja, wir wollen euch alten Säcken den Müßiggang eben etwas erschweren....


Meinst Du denn, jemand mit 50+ und auskömmlicher Arbeit würde das für den "Müßiggang" mit einem 347-Euro-Almosen und der Mietübernahme einer Kleinwohnung tauschen wollen? Bei allem Respekt, da fehlt Dir ein Stück Lebenserfahrung und das dazugehörige Einfühlungsvermögen.

----------

> Zitat von Chak
> 
> Ja, wir wollen euch alten Säcken den Müßiggang eben etwas erschweren. Hat ja auch ganz gut funktioniert, was man auch daran sieht, kaum ist die ALG1-Dauer erhöht wurden steigt die Zahl älterer Arbeitsloser wieder an.
> 
> 
> @.Fabian
> der alte Sack hier malocht jeden Monat zwei Wochenenden durch, malocht auf Feiertagen (wird allerdings fuerstlich entlohnt)
> und hat die Arge Zeit seines Arbeitslebens noch nicht in Anspruch genommen.
> 
> ...


Ach, und du meinst das gibt dir irgendwie das Recht deinen Übergang in den Ruhestand auf Kosten der Sozialkassen zu gestalten? Ich denke übrigens schneller als ich tippen kann.

Im übrigen kann man das wohl kaum als malochen bezeichnen, was man so von dir von deiner "Arbeit" hört.

----------

> Zitat von Chak
> 
> Ja, wir wollen euch alten Säcken den Müßiggang eben etwas erschweren....
> 
> 
> Meinst Du denn, jemand mit 50+ und auskömmlicher Arbeit würde das für den "Müßiggang" mit einem 347-Euro-Almosen und der Mietübernahme einer Kleinwohnung tauschen wollen? Bei allem Respekt, da fehlt Dir ein Stück Lebenserfahrung und das dazugehörige Einfühlungsvermögen.


Natürlich nicht, deswegen wirkt ja ALG2 auch abschreckend gegenüber ALG1. Und wie man an BigCs Äußerungen sieht wird das ja durchaus in die Lebensplanung mit einbezogen.

----------

> ...Und wie man an BigCs Äußerungen sieht wird das ja durchaus in die Lebensplanung mit einbezogen.


Vielleicht habe ich da was überlesen, kann das aber Lothars Äußerungen nicht entnehmen. Jemand der einen auskömmlichen Job hat, der zudem noch viel mehr bedeutet, als eine Geldeinnahme, wird gegen die Almosen von ALGII tauschen, soll heißen, eine solche Arbeit zu kündigen, oder bei Angebot eine solche Arbeit nicht annehmen.

----------

Zitat:
_"Staatsanwaltschaft geht wegen Betrugs-Vorwürfen gegen Nokia vor

Für Nokia wird es eng: Jetzt hat die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen den Handyhersteller Vorermittlungen wegen Verdachts des Subventionsbetruges eingeleitet. Nokia soll die Zahl der zugesagten Arbeitsplätze im Bochumer Werk, das jetzt geschlossen wird, jahrelang unterschritten haben...."_
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,532657,00.html

----------

Zitat:
_"Reumütige Rückkehr aus dem Osten

Immer mehr deutsche Unternehmen, die in China oder Osteuropa Kosten senken wollten, kehren inzwischen reumütig nach Deutschland zurück. "Plusminus" hat die Gründe dafür untersucht und mit Mittelständlern und Wissenschaftlern gesprochen. Das Fazit eines Globalisierungsforschers: "Deutschland nicht wettbewerbsfähig? Das ist doch lächerlich."..."_
http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/meldung93162.html

----------

> Zitat:
> _"Staatsanwaltschaft geht wegen Betrugs-Vorwürfen gegen Nokia vor
> 
> Für Nokia wird es eng: Jetzt hat die Staatsanwaltschaft gegen den Handyhersteller Vorermittlungen wegen Verdachts des Subventionsbetruges eingeleitet. Nokia soll die Zahl der zugesagten Arbeitsplätze im Bochumer Werk, das jetzt geschlossen wird, jahrelang unterschritten haben...."_
> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,532657,00.html


Und das stellt man nun plötzlich fest. Komisch, oder?

----------

Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, wird so mancher hohe Herr aus dem politischen Lager seinen Hut nehmen können.
Wie man dem Artikel entnehmen kann, gibt es Behauptungen, dass die zu beaufsichtigende Bürokratie schon lange davon gewusst haben muss.

----------

> Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, wird so mancher hohe Herr aus dem politischen Lager seinen Hut nehmen können.
> Wie man dem Artikel entnehmen kann, gibt es Behauptungen, dass die zu beaufsichtigende Bürokratie schon lange davon gewusst haben muss.


Wenn es denn so ist, dann kann man von zweitem ausgehen. Weil vertuschen lässt sich sowas eher nicht.

Ersteres glaube ich allerdings (leider) nicht.

----------

> Und das stellt man nun plötzlich fest. Komisch, oder?


Ja, reiner Populismus, und die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt schnell.

----------

> Ja, reiner Populismus, und die Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt schnell.


Ja, in den Augen der Herren Volksvertreter ist Nokia jetzt schuldig, dass sie sich nicht selbst angezeigt haben.

Wenn dies Schnachnasen mal wirklich Reformen einläuten würden anstatt nur Strohfeuer zu entzünden. Nur leider wird man nicht für langfristige Planungen gewählt (dazu zählte ich auch die Agenda 2010), sondern für die kurzfristigen Selbstbejubelungen. Erst Subventionen holen, dann die Augen zumachen, dann populistisch herumtönen (am besten mit Handyverbrennungen, das sieht das Volk gerne).

----------

Sehe ich (diesmal) anders. Sollte es so sein, werden (diesmal) einige politische Köpfe rollen, bis sehr hoch hinauf. Und für Nokia würde es teuer werden, sehr teuer sogar. Na ja, richtig Kohle hat es die schon bisher gekostet.
Chak + Gunther, ihr haltet es also nicht für möglich, dass da so etwas wie eine "kriminelle Vereinigung" am Werk war?

----------

> Sehe ich (diesmal) anders. Sollte es so sein, werden (diesmal) einige politische Köpfe rollen, bis sehr hoch hinauf. Und für Nokia würde es teuer werden, sehr teuer sogar. Na ja, richtig Kohle hat es die schon bisher gekostet.
> Chak + Gunther, ihr haltet es also nicht für möglich, dass da so etwas wie eine "kriminelle Vereinigung" am Werk war?


Erst einmal fände ich es ok, wenn Köpfe rollen. Mal davon ab, dass ich dieses ganze Subventionsgeschwurbel für Blödsinn halte: Wer die Bedingungen dann nicht erfüllt, muss halt zurück zahlen. 

Dass hier natürlich alle Augen bis zu den großen Zehen anscheinend zugedrückt worden sind, entspricht der Natur der Sache. Welcher Politiker will schon eine Schlagzeile, dass er Subventionen eingefädelt hat, aber die Bedingungen nicht erfüllt wurden. Keiner. Eben.

Von einer "kriminellen Vereinigung" würde ich aber nicht sprechen wollen. Eher von "normalem" Tagesgeschäft. Business as usual. Ja, ich weiß, das ist nicht beruhigend. Nur liegt hier der Fehler im System. Dass Nokia die Förderung "mitnimmt", ist das kriminell? Wie schon vorher geschrieben: Die Arbeitsplätze aus Finnland nach D-Land locken ist legitim. Aber der Weiterzug nach Rumänien nicht? Das ist Heuchelei.

----------

> ...Dass Nokia die Förderung "mitnimmt", ist das kriminell?...


Formaljuristisch, drei mal unterstrichen, nicht. Geht aber wohl mittlerweile um eine möglich andere Ebene. Die Bezeichnung kriminelle Vereinigung würde ich dann nicht einmal in "." setzen.
Bisher noch im spekulativen Bereich. Also erst einmal abwarten.

----------

> Formaljuristisch, drei mal unterstrichen, nicht. Geht aber wohl mittlerweile um eine möglich andere Ebene. Die Bezeichnung kriminelle Vereinigung würde ich dann nicht einmal in "." setzen.
> Bisher noch im spekulativen Bereich. Also erst einmal abwarten.


Wenn ich nun die versprochene Mitarbeiterzahl für die zugesagte Förderung gemäß meines ursprünglichen Geschäftsplans nicht einhalte und das auch melde, da das ja ohnehin transparent ist, aber keine Reaktion erfolgt: Bin ich dann kriminell?

----------

Lass uns mal abwarten, wie sauber die Weste von Nokia ist.
Und vielleicht stellt sich ja heraus, dass alle ganz, ganz lieb waren.

----------

> Lass uns mal abwarten, wie sauber die Weste von Nokia ist.
> Und vielleicht stellt sich ja heraus, dass alle ganz, ganz lieb waren.


Ich denke mal, dass Nokia nicht an den Karren zu fahren ist. Wie gesagt, das ist ja alles ganz transparent, wie viele Mitarbeiter die Firma hat etc.

Zweites glaube ich allerdings eher weniger - um es mal zärtlich auszudrücken. Ein Spiel der Politiker um Wahlstimmen. Leider auf Kosten des Steuerzahlers. Da ist nichts mit "lieb". Da geht es um Macht, Einfluss, Geld, Pensionen, den Zugriff auf die blonde Sekretärin und später um einen EU-Posten.

Ist das zu sehr "Stammtisch"?

----------

> Ist das zu sehr "Stammtisch"?


Denke nicht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit wird wohl bei 98% liegen. Wenn nicht hierbei, dann (fast überall) anderswo.

----------

> Zitat von Auntarman
> 
> Ist das zu sehr "Stammtisch"?
> 
> 
> Denke nicht. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit wird wohl bei 98% liegen. Wenn nicht hierbei, dann (fast überall) anderswo.


Wenn das so ist (ich wiederhole mich), dann ist das ganze System mit der Erteilung von Subventionen (Steuergeldern, die von Politikern verteilt werden), ein Blödsinn. Sei es die Kohle im Ruhrgebiet für die Kohle, die Aufbauförderung "Ost" etc.

Die Politik kann den Lauf der Zeit kurzfristig nicht ändern. Sie hat die Aufgabe, langfristige Entscheidungen zu treffen. Das Geld ist an anderer Stelle (Bildung etc.) besser investiert. Was natürlich mit der Wählbarkeit (noch eine Legislaturperiode und ich habe die Pension) kollidiert.

----------


## Erich

Warten wir mal eine Zeit ab. Wie die Sache letztlich juristisch ausgeht, wird davon abhängen, ob Bauernopfer gefunden werden oder ob das ganze so hoch aufgehängt ist, dass es sowieso im Sande verläuft...  ::  

Was den Kaufboykott anbetrifft - die Marketing-Strategen von Nokia arbeiten sicher schon daran, wie sie die Masse wieder überzeugen können... ab wieviel Prozent Rabatt schaltet der Durchschnittsdeutsche sein Vaterlandsgewissen ab, waren das jetzt 10% oder 20%... ::   ... spätestens bei 50% bleiben nur noch ein paar unverbesserliche Idealisten übrig und kaufenthaltsam...

----------

Habe in den Nachrichten gehört, dass die Mirarbeiter von Nokia Bochum, evtl. Entschädigungen von der EU zu erwarten haben! Es ist zwar schön für die Mirarbeiter aber es kann  doch alles nicht wahr sein! Erst zahlen wir mit unseren Steuern die Schaffung der Arbeitsplätze und auch wieder die Abschaffung! Denkt da überhaupt noch einer in der Politik!

Aber ist wohl überall auf der Welt gleich, in der Bangkok Post stand heute in einem Leserbrief "Politicans and diapers should be changed often and for the same reason", zu deutsch, Politiker und Windeln sollten oft gewechselt werden, und zwar aus dem gleichen Grund,

Recht hat der Verfasser!

Grüße

Volker

----------

> Habe in den Nachrichten gehört, dass die Mirarbeiter von Nokia Bochum, evtl. Entschädigungen von der EU zu erwarten haben! Es ist zwar schön für die Mirarbeiter aber es kann  doch alles nicht wahr sein! Erst zahlen wir mit unseren Steuern die Schaffung der Arbeitsplätze und auch wieder die Abschaffung! Denkt da überhaupt noch einer in der Politik!


DAS ist Politik. Man kann es auch als Verdummung der Massen bezeichnen. José Ortega y Gasset: „Der Aufstand der Massen.“

----------


## walter

ich weiss nicht was ihr habt. das klingt nach EU pur.   ::

----------

> ich weiss nicht was ihr habt. das klingt nach EU pur.


Genau, und das ist leeo

Grüße

Volker

----------

Durch das Thema Nokia werden die "umgebenden Umstände" einer weitflächigen Diskussion zugeführt. 
Wobei wir so ganz langsam wieder mal dahin kommen, wo den Politikern mehr auf die Finger geschaut wird. 
Die Zeit wird immer reifer, dass selbst der Deutsche Michel Fragen stellt - und die auch beantwortet haben möchte. 
Für Gesulze a la Koch wird es immer öfter die Quittung geben. 
Und wenn die Herren meinen, das ginge ihnen sonstwo vorbei, dann werden sie sich in nicht allzu langer Zeit einer Linken mit 20% Stimmenanteil gegenübersehen.

----------


## walter

die politik kann vielleicht die subventionen streichen, aber der zug ist bereits abgefahren.

----------

Geht ja nicht nur um diesen, sondern auch um zukünftige Züge.
Die Gleisinspektion steht an.

----------

Monta, wo siehst du denn da die kriminelle Energie?

----------

Wenn es eine konzertierte Aktion war, z.B.
Ich warte jetzt erst mal ab, was noch kommt.

----------

Was meinst du denn damit? Ich habe immer noch den Eindruck, du weißt nicht so recht wie so etwas abläuft hinsichtlich der Zuschüsse.

----------

> ... du weißt nicht so recht wie so etwas abläuft hinsichtlich der Zuschüsse.


Ich kann es mir vorstellen. Nur wenn da doch ein paar Hundert jeweils zu wenig waren, und wenn die zuständigen Behörden davon seit Jahren gewusst haben, (wie behauptet wird) wenn, wenn, ja, was dann?
Also abwarten. Einfach zu spekulativ im Moment.

----------

Zitat:
_"Nokia lässt Nordrhein-Westfalen abblitzen: Die Landesregierung verlangt 41 Millionen Euro Subventionen zurück, weil das Unternehmen früher zu wenige Arbeitsplätze geschaffen haben soll. Doch Nokia weigert sich zu zahlen...."_
http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,533483,00.html

Da kann man also nicht auf einen Nenner kommen, wie ca. 3.000 Mitarbeiter gezählt werden.
Muss ja wirklich sagenhaft schwer sein.

----------

Passt doch in das Bild, dass sich von Anfang darstellt. Erst bescheidet man Nokia, die Zahl sei erreicht, und jetzt zeigt sich das Land aus opportunistischen Gründen als schlechter Verlierer und überdenkt diese Entscheidung. 

Man sieht, Monta, du kannst dir eben nicht vorstellen, wie das so läuft. Da gibt es schon interpretationsfähige Bereiche welche Mitarbeiter wie gezählt werden.

----------

Ja sicher, ich kann mir alles mögliche vorstellen.
Nur von wegen gnadenloser Überprüfung, und da wäre ja keine Ungereimtheit möglich, danach sieht es aber nicht direkt aus.
Schaun mer mal, wie's weitergeht.

----------


## wingman

ich hatte noch nie ein nokia handy, aber nur deswegen, weil mir das design und die menüführung nicht so zusagt.
nokia ist nicht der erste und auch nicht der letzte der nach RO geht. danach entweder Moldavien oder die Ukraine, hauptsache die arbeitnehmer kosten fast nix.
Und wenn nicht dort, kloppen sie die Dinger in der Mongolei zusammen, Ulan Bator ist eine interessante Stadt. Und die Mongolinnen sehr hübsch  ::  .

----------


## schiene

> ich hatte noch nie ein nokia handy, aber nur deswegen, weil mir das design und die menüführung nicht so zusagt.
> nokia ist nicht der erste und auch nicht der letzte der nach RO geht. danach entweder Moldavien oder die Ukraine, hauptsache die arbeitnehmer kosten fast nix.
> Und wenn nicht dort, kloppen sie die Dinger in der Mongolei zusammen, Ulan Bator ist eine interessante Stadt. Und die Mongolinnen sehr hübsch  .


jo,aber das Essen da,dürfte mit eines der schlechtesten der Welt sein!

----------


## odd

Ich besitze ein Nokia Handy, because der Empfang in meiner Ecke nicht der beste ist, vor allem bei DTAC eine Katastrophe. Nokia hat, warum auch immer, noch die bessere Empfangsqualitaet.
Samsung, Motarola, Siemens oder I-Mobile sind bei weitem schlechter.

Wenn auf Grund der Standortvernichtung kein Nokia mehr gekauf werden sollte, dann bitte auch keinen

VW, Mercedes, Audi, denn diese lassen den groessten Teil im Ausland fertigen.

----------

Ich kann euch versichern, dass ich keine Standortverlegung in Erwägung ziehe.

----------

Ich habe immer nur Nokia Mobiltelefone gehabt, aus Solidaritaet kloppe ich die jetzt in die Tonne.

 ::

----------

